# Keyboard Review: Nektar Impact LX88



## Walid F. (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey guys,

Here's a video review I created on the Impact LX88 from Nektar. It's an 88-key semiweighted keyboard, and in general I really think this keyboard is a great buy - for the price you get a solid working 88-key MIDI master keyboard.

Here is the review! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jV98xf3EVhU

Video:



Enjoy. Ask away if you have any questions. And sorry for my somewhat jumpy scandinavian english!! 

W.


----------



## Digidis (Apr 9, 2015)

You da' man! I really enjoyed the video and you did a great job on it. Now I am convinced I need to go next week to my local store, give it a quick playtest, and hopefully bring one home. 

One question about the software. can you easily jump from the preconfigured settings for your particular DAW to custom settings and back? For example, I would like the DAW control for some occasions and then jump to a big configured setup for say Omnisphere, and then back. On my Novation I have various templates configured and just jump from template to template. Is it the same with the Nektar?


----------



## Wibben (Apr 10, 2015)

Toppen, Walid!
Subscribed


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 10, 2015)

Nice review.

If only it had aftertouch. But of course the price would go up.

Street price in the U.S. is $299.

Mind sharing what piano your using ?


----------



## Walid F. (Apr 10, 2015)

Digidis @ Fri Apr 10 said:


> One question about the software. can you easily jump from the preconfigured settings for your particular DAW to custom settings and back?



Thanks! Yes. There are basically 3 different modes: Instrument and Mixer are premapped modes, but then you have Preset mode. In that mode you can have 5 different presets all with different assigned controls to Omnisphere and what not. Can use it in Instrument mode as well, there are so much complex ways you can set it up, but it requires some good setup time - I learned this from Nektar's excellent support and manual. They are great!!



Wibben @ Fri Apr 10 said:


> Toppen, Walid!
> Subscribed



Haha tackar!!  



aesthete @ Fri Apr 10 said:


> Nice review.
> 
> If only it had aftertouch. But of course the price would go up.
> 
> ...



Yeah some people can't live without aftertouch. I'm not one of those. 

W.


----------



## Walid F. (Apr 11, 2015)

The piano VST I'm using is from Imperfect Samples stuff, check them out! Amazing samples tbh.

W.


----------



## IFM (Apr 12, 2015)

Will I think that I'm going to have to get one of these. I tried it at NAMM and was impressed especially for the price (and weight). I never use aftertouch anyways.

List night I did a show and was using my Alesis QS8.1 which as you know is kinda old. Well a few times during the show the pitch would just randomly drop several octaves and hunt around...and that's on patches that didn't have pitch bend (like Piano). Needless to say there's something wrong with for internal sounds (never did this as a controller) so it is time to retire it and just sample what I need out of it.

Chris


----------



## Stephen Rees (Apr 12, 2015)

Excellent review. Thank you


----------



## chrysshawk (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks Walid, kul! Subscribed too.


----------



## MrVoice (Apr 12, 2015)

Tack för videon Walid 
Im also getting one. Great value for the money me thinks.

/Nick


----------



## Stephen Rees (Apr 12, 2015)

I might get one too. You should contact Nektar and see if you can get commission for all these sales you are getting for them.

EDIT: No expression pedal input is a shame. You have to head into Panorama territory to get that.


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 12, 2015)

Aftertouch is a so good controller function, I never would buy a keyboard without aftertouch.


----------



## gpax (Apr 12, 2015)

If I may add a bit of personal experience to Walid’s excellent video review. 

I purchased one of the first 49-key Nektar controllers over a year ago, as a quick solution to replace a controller on my desktop (I still have/use an 88-key Numa, and a synth-action controller for other things). I do agree the semi-weighted feel is decent for the price, but consistency has been a problem for me. 

Within a few months, three keys began to shift and lift up unevenly, and Nektar eventually replaced this after I furnished photos to determine if the disparity was within an “acceptable” criteria they used. Their assessment aside, I already knew my fingers were catching the lip of one of the keys.

The replacement they sent felt like a different keyboard, with a much tighter feel to the touch; the black keys have a curious “sticking” quality (plastic on plastic) when not played for a bit of time (it’s like having to “loosen” them all at first play, even after a brief period). And, on my unit, the top fourteen keys are much more loose, similar to the feel of all the keys from the first unit I had.

I agree with Walid that you get used to the feel, but for me, comping legato instrumental lines with various libraries is where the inconsistent feel of the keys becomes more apparent and problematic. Having now compared two of the same units - and having watched Walid’s video - I’m wondering if quality control is an issue for Nektar: User experiences may actually vary, as the keys themselves seem to. 

Walid demonstrates a fair amount of satisfaction, and perhaps this is less of an issue now. Having used the replacement since last July (oddly, they bypassed the reseller and sent me a unit directly, though they never followed up on having me return the first unit), I do concur with Walid that most of the features offer great value at this price point (compared to other brands). But some design disparities while working are on my wish-list of potential changes (and I emailed them about this last summer).

One would be a preference for soft buttons for everything. As is, they mix these with hard, clicking buttons which feel cheap. The other is the placement of the knobs, which are not ergonomically centered at all (you can see this in the promo photos). For me personally, there is a fine line between reaching up to turn the top row of knobs, and reaching over them (my knuckles constantly bump into the CPU display just behind the keyboard). Others may not find this to be an issue at all. 

With all respect to Walid's demonstrations, some of what I've said is implicit in his video as well (a great keyboardist like Walid could make anything sound good!). For me, the controller straddles a line between cheap quality in some areas, and feature-rich, higher quality consideration in other areas, while trying to stay competitively priced. The pads are actually of a better quality than I would have expected (almost on par with a smaller AKAI unit I had), for example, and the mod and pitch have a substantial feel and smooth tracking which trumps another controller I have that boasts neither good wheels or quality pads, and it costs twice as much. 

But I can’t help but feel Nektar has taken some of the proven features of their other devices and paired this with a keyboard that needs a bit more development work. But perhaps that would raise the price.


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 12, 2015)

The one thing I can't live with is lack of an expression pedal input. If the Nektar ever comes in locally (Manhattan!) I'm going to try the IK Multimedia Blue Board with it.


----------



## Walid F. (Apr 13, 2015)

Dragonwind @ Sun Apr 12 said:


> I never use aftertouch anyways.



Yep, same. It's simply not needed in my workflow! Do just fine without.



Stephen Rees @ Sun Apr 12 said:


> I might get one too. You should contact Nektar and see if you can get commission for all these sales you are getting for them.
> 
> EDIT: No expression pedal input is a shame. You have to head into Panorama territory to get that.



Hahah yea! Wonder what they'll say!

And yeah, no expression input is a real shame - that would for sure be a great addition do make this somewhat more complete. But again, I just use a knob or slider for CC11.



gpax @ Sun Apr 12 said:


> If I may add a bit of personal experience to Walid’s excellent video review.
> 
> *text*



Very elaborate and thoughtful comment. I totally agree with you that quality control surely might be an issue with Nektar and M-Audio and many other who create these very cheap products. So far, I have had no problem with the LX88 in terms of keys sticking out, or velocities altering - but I just have to wait and see how it holds up. I do have quite a long warranty time on this, so I'm not that worried!

And yes, they should consider the input we are giving them in terms of what could be changed design-wise, such as the simple addition of a CC11 pedal input, perhaps octave switches and more of what people truly need. But that would be hard pressed to get into that very cheap price tag of RRP $299.

I have not noticed the knobs and buttons problem you're mentioning, gpax, I think they are absolutely great. Smooth, well-centered, send out exact midi data to how I control them, etc. But maybe this goes back to the quality control issue.

I think that for the price, they are really really pushing how decent they can make this - and the job they have done with it for that price I think is unbeatable. If they would add a few more things and change around some other things to better suit their customers, I think $100 more on the price would definitely be worth it. But for now, I can't really complain as I'm creating music effortlessly.



NYC Composer @ Sun Apr 12 said:


> The one thing I can't live with is lack of an expression pedal input. If the Nektar ever comes in locally (Manhattan!) I'm going to try the IK Multimedia Blue Board with it.



This is for sure something they should have implemented.

Thanks for your comments, guys. 

W.


----------



## IFM (Apr 13, 2015)

Now I am debating on getting the Arturia KeyLab88. The build and extra features seem like a better choice. I've been pounding on the QS8 for years and need something that can stand up to it but weighs less. 

Chris


----------



## Digidis (Apr 14, 2015)

So yesterday I made the trek to my favorite music store to try out the LX88. First impressions were that the build quality is decent for the €259 price tag and the keys are very playable. My hands down favorite keys are on the Novation Impulse and the keys on the LX88 are close enough but not quite at the same feel and playability. I actually think the keys are as playable as those on the Panaramas and the SL MkII controllers. Compared to my soon to be sold Keystation 88es the difference in playability is very noticeable. This time I asked to connect the controller to a computer for a quick demo and the dynamic control is actually pretty good with softest notes falling in the high 30's and the hardest notes going slightly over 120. I was not able to hit 127 on the factory default velocity curve. I think this is more than acceptable.

I bought it and got it up and running and integrated with Reaper and Studio One in no time. In a couple hours of use there were no showstoppers and I started to really appreciate the controller. Having the mod and pitchbend on top is a good move as the reach is more contained. Programming it for various things like velocity curves is very easy. The lack of aftertouch and an expression jack are not a big thing for me as my Impulse 61 has them. Actually, I think the Impulse 61 is the best allround controller under €300 (just stay away from the Automap software) and in combination with the LX88 all bases are covered. 

In summary, I think it is an ecceptional value and for a few extra bucks it is well worth it over the Keystation 88es which is its main competitor these days. Anything else in 88 keys usually has hammer action keys and a more hefty price tag. So, after a demo and a couple hours of use, I am impressed and satisfied. Let's hope the durability and reliability are great!


----------



## Stephen Rees (Apr 14, 2015)

Dragonwind @ Mon Apr 13 said:


> Now I am debating on getting the Arturia KeyLab88. The build and extra features seem like a better choice. I've been pounding on the QS8 for years and need something that can stand up to it but weighs less.
> 
> Chris



Doesn't the Arturia have weighted hammer action though? The thing that attracts me to the Nektar is having 88 keys but semi-weighted synth action because there are so few of those kind available. I have a digital piano across the room to play piano parts in, but when working in front of the computer I want to save myself as much wear and tear on my wrists and fingers as possible having had RSI in the past, so a synth type action is much more to my liking for that work.

We have a Novation SL and Impulse here and I'm fine with the action on both, so Digidis' experiences are encouraging.

I wonder if the 88 note Nektar has the same keybed in it that the smaller Nektar's have, the ones gpax found unreliable?

I'm in two minds about it. Every time I think about getting a new midi controller I end up deciding to just stick with what I have. I don't love it, but it works and gets the job done. Better the devil you know


----------



## IFM (Apr 14, 2015)

Stephen Rees @ Tue Apr 14 said:


> Doesn't the Arturia have weighted hammer action though? The thing that attracts me to the Nektar is having 88 keys but semi-weighted synth action because there are so few of those kind available. I have a digital piano across the room to play piano parts in, but when working in front of the computer I want to save myself as much wear and tear on my wrists and fingers as possible having had RSI in the past, so a synth type action is much more to my liking for that work.
> 
> I wonder if the 88 note Nektar has the same keybed in it that the smaller Nektar's have, the ones gpax found unreliable?



Yes it does and that's the one thing I remember I didn't like at NAMM. It was hammer action and very loud to play. I was actually surprised that they would do hammer being such a synth company. Most of the reviews are good but I'm just not sure how well hammer action translates to doing what I do. For $300 it just might be worth to do as an experiment. 

Anyone have the Keylab 88 to compare?
Chris


----------



## Digidis (Apr 14, 2015)

Stephen Rees @ Tue Apr 14 said:


> I wonder if the 88 note Nektar has the same keybed in it that the smaller Nektar's have, the ones gpax found unreliable?



The store where I bought the LX88 had an LX49 there as well. The keybed on the LX49 is very synth-style in the action and very light and springy. I'm pretty sure the LX61 has the same keys as the LX49. So, hopefully the LX88 won't have any problems.

Aside from that, Nektar has a pretty good reputation and you don't find many negative comments around. Let's hope Nektar lives up to their reputation.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Apr 14, 2015)

@Digidis - Thanks that's interesting. So the keybed in the LX88 IS different (and better) by the sounds of it than those in the smaller LX's (and presumably also the iX's).

As an alternative I'm also thinking of picking up one of those iX keyboards.

http://www.nektartech.com/Products/Impact-iX49-iX61

I like the small form factor. Still no expression pedal input, but I can use Lemur on the iPad for fader control.

The Nektar keyboards also look rather handsome. Nice, simple and elegantly designed.


----------



## gpax (Apr 14, 2015)

I hope I did not come across as dissuading anyone - I still use the LX49 on my desktop for comping stuff all the time. If I'm reading correctly that the 88 key is a different keybed, that sounds like a plus in terms of quality. Walid's video certainly conveys a more compelling experience, and the price of these units really hits a spot in the market that has been missing (considering the features). 

G


----------



## Soundhound (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks Stephen, I hadn't seen those! I wonder if they are different keypads than the LX? The price is quite a bit lower, but it's basically just the keyboard. Now if they made an ix88...






Stephen Rees @ Tue Apr 14 said:


> @Digidis - Thanks that's interesting. So the keybed in the LX88 IS different (and better) by the sounds of it than those in the smaller LX's (and presumably also the iX's).
> 
> As an alternative I'm also thinking of picking up one of those iX keyboards.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephen Rees (Apr 14, 2015)

@Soundhound - Yes an iX88 would be just the thing for me too 

I might try an iX49 or iX61 though. They take up so little desk space, weigh almost nothing and are very keenly priced.


----------



## Soundhound (Apr 14, 2015)

Absolutely. I don't even need one, but one arm seems to be reaching for the 'buy' button.





[/url][/img]






Stephen Rees @ Tue Apr 14 said:


> @Soundhound - Yes an iX88 would be just the thing for me too
> 
> I might try an iX49 or iX61 though. They take up so little desk space, weigh almost nothing and are very keenly priced.


----------



## Walid F. (Apr 14, 2015)

These iX keyboards seem quite useful as well. However, I really need more controls for my master keyboard as I want everything as a "one-solution" type setup. All the CC's I set up in different setup presets (can have up to 5 different ones), for my different templates and plugins and what not, are essential for me to quickly and easily create music with a lot of automation. For example for Sample modeling patches, and for all my synths.

I was interested in the Keylab 88 as well from Arturia, but it's fully weighted and I want lighter keys for quick and painless playing. I think the LX88 is the perfect keyboard for me. But time will tell if the keybed holds up and doesn't falter, fail and crash on me as many keyboards at this price range do.

W.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Apr 20, 2015)

Stephen Rees @ Tue Apr 14 said:


> I might try an iX49 or iX61 though. They take up so little desk space, weigh almost nothing and are very keenly priced.



I just thought I'd drop a bit of feedback on this thread regarding the Nektar iX49. I found a place that had an ex demo one for £50 so I thought I'd take a punt on one and see what it was like.

Build quality seems OK, but it is a bit flimsy and 'plasticky' - don't drop it. Keys are moderate to average. We have a Novation SL and Impulse here and both are considerably better in terms of feel.

The possible velocity responses are best described as 'odd'. There are 7 possible velocity curves to choose from three of which are fixed velocity options.

Option 1 is described as 'Normal'. No matter how softly you play, it won't go below a velocity of about 25. I wouldn't call that 'normal' myself. Option 4 is described as 'Linear' and DOES go down to velocity 1 (yaaaay). However, getting a velocity up to 127 using Option 4 requires a step ladder; concrete boots; a heavy hat, and a willingness to jump from a great height. I don't believe my studio insurance covers this.

It does indeed weigh almost nothing, is keenly priced and takes up very little desk space, so there's that.

So, it was £50, and that's probably about right in terms of price. I haven't tried the fader, the mod wheel, or pitch wheel or DAW integration.

It is back in its box now and I'm not getting it out again, except in an hour of direst need.


----------



## Walid F. (Jun 2, 2015)

Stephen Rees @ Mon Apr 20 said:


> So, it was £50, and that's probably about right in terms of price. I haven't tried the fader, the mod wheel, or pitch wheel or DAW integration.
> 
> It is back in its box now and I'm not getting it out again, except in an hour of direst need.



Not much to expect for 50 pounds for something like that!

W.


----------



## jtnyc (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi Guys -

Any further opinions on the LX88? How are they holding up 4 months in? My Keystation 88 is finally crapping out. C3 is only sending out a 127 velocity, and I've always hated that the black keys are way more sensitive than the white keys, so I'd love to finally replace it.

So is the LX88 the answer? Even velocities, even feel, reliable? Some further insight from you guys would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Walid F. (Oct 22, 2015)

Hey,

I'm still on this, working and banging it every single day, and I can still play soft and beautiful melodies, high and soaring percussion beds with great accuracy. 

This thing has already paid for itself several times over.

W.


----------



## jtnyc (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks Walid - I'm watching your review at this very moment. I see you say the black keys are more sensitive than the white ones. If this is so, it is a real issue for me. The Keystation 88 suffers from this and it drives me crazy, especially when programming drums. I'm going to have to try to see if I can try one out before I buy.

Thanks


----------



## Walid F. (Oct 22, 2015)

It's almost as if I don't even notice it anymore. It's not a big deal, it's just a slight difference, nothing crazy.

W.


----------



## jtnyc (Oct 22, 2015)

Hey Guy Rowland, calling Guy Rowland. I know your all about finding a semi-weighted 88 key controller alternative. What is your opinion of the LX88? Have you tried one? If it's not an option for you can you tell me why?

Thanks


----------



## jtnyc (Oct 22, 2015)

Walid F. said:


> It's almost as if I don't even notice it anymore. It's not a big deal, it's just a slight difference, nothing crazy.
> 
> W.


Sounds promising

thanks Walid


----------



## Killiard (Oct 22, 2015)

The black keys bugged me for a couple of days but I don't even notice it now. I've had mine since April and it happily gets thumped on every day. 

I just wish they could make one without all the pads etc. I've not once used the pads or the pots. I have the faders set up to control SF mics but my nanokontrol does the same thing. 

Anyway, I'd still recommend it for the money.


----------



## jtnyc (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks Killiard


----------



## Nachivnik (Nov 25, 2015)

I didn't get used to the black keys versus white keys and returned it after a day. I knew I would not adapt and would be looking for a new controller soon enough. It is a better keybed than my M-Audio Keystation 88es. If the black keys had had the same feel of the white keys, I would have kept it. But, I am looking for an upgrade I can live with for a long time, and this was not it for me. YMMV.


----------



## donbodin (Apr 16, 2016)

Just picked up the LX88 myself. So far it integrates very easily and I am enjoying the transport and INST pop up control ability from the keyboard. I am using logic and am still having trouble getting a knob to always broadcast CC11 though so the no expression pedal is a let down at a couple days in.


----------



## aitte (May 9, 2016)

I've wanted an 88 key controller for a while. I've bought an LX88 now, based on this recommendation and the excellent video. You really should get a commission thanks to all the sales you've helped create.

I used to own a Novation ReMOTE SL MkII 61, which uses the "highest-end" Fatar synth action, and it's a freaking joke. Its keys always wobbled after releasing. They made a "boingoingoing" rattling sound both when pressed and released. And the whole case had a deep resonance which amplified the thud of each key press. I hated that keyboard so much. It was loud, noisy and plasticky.

Wanting an 88 key controller with a quality keybed, I had originally ordered a StudioLogic SL88 Grand... but it kept getting delayed. At the last minute I started questioning the wisdom of using sluggish, loud (it's not a silent keyboard) piano-action keys since I mostly produce pop music. I started looking at alternatives and found the LX88 video and this thread.

I've now got an LX88 and I love it. Its keys are as silent as I'd ever expect a mechanical keyboard to be. It's like a gentle click/tap, without _any_ thud, wobble or rattle.

It's true that the black keys produce velocity values that are about 10-20 units higher than the white keys (on the 0-127 scale). They're also slightly more resistant to press, probably because they're shorter and need a stiffer spring or something (to compensate for the fact that the black keys aren't as long as the white ones). But here's the fact: Almost every keyboard in the world is like that. The Novation ReMOTE's black keys do the same thing. Lots of other keyboard reviews say the same thing about other brands. Turns out that it's a very common fact of life with digital keyboards. And you don't really notice it when playing.

I can confirm that when the LX88 is placed on the "Soft" (most dynamic) curve, you can easily play piano sounds on it. And since it's semi-weighted, you can easily play synth sounds on it without getting any sluggish key movements. The keys move very fast, and yet have enough of a satisfying weight/resistance to make dynamic playing possible.

It also has a very nice selection of knobs and sliders for controlling your plugins.

The build quality is great and feels super solid. I don't think it's a Fatar keybed. The keys have different shapes compared to Fatar, and are more angular. Does anyone know what keybed the LX88 uses? Either way, it's a good one.

I can heartily recommend the LX88.


----------



## Wes Antczak (May 9, 2016)

aitte, thank you so much for sharing your experience.


----------



## InLight-Tone (May 9, 2016)

I like the keybed on the Impact too, I have the 49 key, it works with my fat fingers, less slippery. I just bought the Panorama P6 though, really nice and the Cubase integration is superb. Wish it came in 88 keys though, hopefully in the future!


----------



## owenave (May 10, 2016)

Only negative I saw when I went to check out the Nektar is there is not input for and expression pedal. And no Midi output also. Guess you have to pay a little more to get a keyboard with these features. Other than that it looked nice.


----------



## Killiard (May 10, 2016)

I'm still happy with my LX88. I've probably had it for about a year now, I think. The only time the black keys bother me is if I'm using Swing from ProjectSam. It seems to be easier to trigger the velocity sensitive articulation changes, even when I change the velocity curve on the keyboard. 

I did have a character building moment when my sustain pedal stopped working. I assumed it was broken and ordered a replacement but it still didn't work. After I engaged my brain I did a factory reset on the keyboard and hey presto! it worked. I decided to blame my one year old, who likes to bash the keys a little bit (under my supervision). I'm guessing she hit the "stop the sustain pedal working" secret button.


----------



## aitte (May 12, 2016)

@owenave: I have no need for expression pedals. Sustain (which it has) is all I need. There's an external way to add an expression pedal, though. This box connects up to 4 pedals (of any type) to USB:
http://www.audiofront.net/MIDIExpression.php

As for regular old-school midi out, you can find devices like this one that converts USB to Midi:
http://www.kentonuk.com/products/items/utilities/usb-host.shtml

Alternatively, you can do the same conversion via your computer for free. Just route the USB MIDI notes to a physical output via your computer (so keyboard -> USB to computer -> Select a DAW MIDI track that's aimed at a physical output on your soundcard -> MIDI interface output -> other synth).

@Killiard: I would certainly have preferred if Nektar took care of the black notes by softening them via a firmware update. It could be done, but they're all talk and no action on this point. People have asked for that kind of fix for a year. Maybe if they read this thread, they can get their asses on it.  Either way, the black keys are fine for me, you don't really hear any difference when playing tonal samples (pianos etc). But I can certainly understand that velocity-switching drum layers could trigger very different timbres (harder drum hits) with this tiny 10-20 velocity difference. It seems like something that should be minor even for drums though, and that you could probably get used to it (just hit the black keys softer/differently when doing drums).

Good luck, everyone. I recommend this keyboard. It's not perfect but it's really, really great and the price is awesome.


----------



## owenave (May 12, 2016)

aitte said:


> @owenave: I have no need for expression pedals. Sustain (which it has) is all I need. There's an external way to add an expression pedal, though. This box connects up to 4 pedals (of any type) to USB:
> http://www.audiofront.net/MIDIExpression.php


@aitte thanks for the link to the audiofront MidiExpression Even with a keyboard that has some this opens up a lot of different controllers to be used with Virtual Instruments. Could be very helpful. Thanks again.


----------



## aitte (May 13, 2016)

@owenave Hey, good news! I didn't realize it, but there's actually MIDI OUT on the back. See the attached photo. So there's no need for you to route old-school MIDI via a computer.  I hadn't seen the port, since the installation was as easy as plugging in the USB and that's it. It's even powered via USB. I love it. 

So all you'd possibly need to buy separately is that MIDI Expression pedal-box, if you want more types of pedals than just sustain. And yes I agree, it looks like a great little box for multiple pedals (that can be assigned to any Midi CC#). Great for controllerists.


----------



## owenave (May 13, 2016)

@aitte Thanks for the update and the photo. Makes it look even more inviting.


----------



## joelfriedman (Jun 3, 2020)

Hello all. I'm curious, I just purchased one online via Sweetwater and... it is out of stock. Looking around on the web I am not seeing it available ANYWHERE from venders!  I've written to Nektar to ask how long do they think this delay will be for, but haven't heard back yet. Is anyone hearing or experiencing anything? Obviously people HAVE the keyboard or you wouldn't be discussing it, but were they ordered months ago before the shortage? I suppose it's either really good news that this is a great keyboard, and their flying off the shelves, or it's related to supply chain issues with Covid-19... Thanks!


----------



## Havoc911 (Jun 5, 2020)

joelfriedman said:


> Hello all. I'm curious, I just purchased one online via Sweetwater and... it is out of stock. Looking around on the web I am not seeing it available ANYWHERE from venders!  I've written to Nektar to ask how long do they think this delay will be for, but haven't heard back yet. Is anyone hearing or experiencing anything? Obviously people HAVE the keyboard or you wouldn't be discussing it, but were they ordered months ago before the shortage? I suppose it's either really good news that this is a great keyboard, and their flying off the shelves, or it's related to supply chain issues with Covid-19... Thanks!


I have the Lx88 and it's not bad. I do miss my expression pedal when using it. I also have an Alesis Q88, which I prefer in some ways. Namely, the inclusion of an expression pedal jack. It does not have the faders, transport buttons, knobs or pads that the Lx88 does, but I rarely use those things anyway. The Q88 might be an acceptable alternative to you depending on what you're planning on using. It's both cheaper and in stock.


----------

